# Bulk aging & degassing



## CassieV (Mar 19, 2010)

I'm sure this has been asked before. I've degassed & added stabilizers, degassed somemore than added clarifier & degassed more ( drill stirrer). If this wasn't enough degassing will it continue to release CO2 while bulk aging? After reading on here I'm a little paranoid about not degassing good enough. Thanks for any advice


----------



## robie (Mar 19, 2010)

Yes, if you use an air lock during bulk aging, it will continue to give off remaining CO2, if it is present.

This is one of the advantages of bulk aging and not getting into a hurry to bottle.

To test if you degassed well, place some wine in the SG test tube, place your thumb over the end and shake it up. If you still get a fizz, you still have CO2. Bulk aging will taker care of much of what's left.


----------



## robie (Mar 19, 2010)

Also need to add that you should have the temp of the wine in the upper 70's F when degassing. This makes a huge difference.


----------



## ibglowin (Mar 19, 2010)

I would strongly suggest you use a vacuvin to assist in degassing. I think George shows how to do it in one of his videos. You will be amazed how much gas will come up. The drill just doesn't get it all.


----------



## CassieV (Mar 19, 2010)

ibglowin said:


> I would strongly suggest you use a vacuvin to assist in degassing. I think George shows how to do it in one of his videos. You will be amazed how much gas will come up. The drill just doesn't get it all.


I've tried that & I can never get a vacumm for some reason. I don't know if my universal carboy cap fits good enough. It came with my starter kit. I don't have a double bubble air lock.


----------



## ibglowin (Mar 19, 2010)

I had a universal carboy cap that wouldn't seal with my Italian carboy. I bought about 4 of them and all the rest seemed to seal ok. The double bubble airlock with the stopper inserted into the top also worked very well!


----------



## pracz (Mar 19, 2010)

If you press just right around the edge on the universal you can usually get a vacuum. I had the same problem. It's a bit of a finesse thing...


----------

